# 12hr sleep once a week?



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Any of you guys tried this before?

If not, and If your job and social life permits, give It a go, It has many benefits.

I get up at 4.20am every morning to start work at 6am, I like time to wake up, have a Coffee and a shower ect..

I normally go to sleep at about 9-9.30pm, but once a week I like to just get In, eat something, take a hot bath and get Into bed at about 4pm, then I sleep straight through.

1st thing Is your dreams are crazy, sleeping that long you really go Into a deep sleep and just dream, dream dream none stop.

2nd- It Is (for me anyway) very beneficial to one's mind, I wake up feeling very clear minded, In a good mood, which last's for up to a few day's.

3rd- Sleeping Is healing!! For your mind and Body! after a few hard workout's your body love's nothing more then being given the time to fully recover, and sleep Is just what does It.

So If you haven't, give It a try xD


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Once a week,wouldnt mind a 12 hour sleep once a year,not slept for that long since my youth


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I dont even think i can sleep that long


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Same, 6 hours is a long sleep for me. Can't say I've ever slept 12 hours :/


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I have difficulties sleeping for 6 hours let alone double that!

Would love to be able to though


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I get a good 10 /11 hours in on sundays, You are right u do have crazy dreams, but u wake up feeling hung over due to dehydration lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

laup said:


> I get a good 10 /11 hours in on sundays, You are right u do have crazy dreams, but u wake up feeling hung over due to dehydration lol


The breath alone would be enough to kill off a village of dwarfs


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

The only way i can do this is if i've taken sleeping pills and I do that one night a week, usually saturday.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I wish!

6hours is a great nights sleep for me! Before I started training I used to be able to ten wih out any trouble!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

If I necked about 4 diazzipams I could do it


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Argh I thought you was gonna say 12 hours a week only, its ghood but would be better if we didnt have to sleep, would have more time to do things.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Its a chore to sleep that long and you feel worst for it.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

You're right about the dreams. Every now and then due to child care and my rota I have to do 2 nights with no sleep so I go about 60 hours sleepless. I then get a 11-14 hour sleep. Those last few hours are like a film. Mad dreams with people I haven't thought about in years.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

My body clock just wakes me up after 8 hours no matter what, then I'm wide awake and no chance of me getting back to sleep.

Even at the weekends I'm usually wide awake by 7.30am and have to get up and do something.

I can see the benefits of sleeping for 12 hours, but it's not gonna happen for me.


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

7-8 hours during week like to get up around 6am, the odd Sunday I might get some extra time in the pit, but I tend to wake up feeling rough.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, its not just as simple as 'try it' - some of us have got children, jobs and a physical inability to sleep past 8 hours


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I done 14 hours a couple weekends ago, wasnt drunk from night before or anything just didnt want to get up.

Saying that I have asked the doc for a blood test as I am constantly tired. For exmaple yesterday I got in from work at 2.30pm and was in bed 3-7pm and then back in bed at 11pm.

I still can barley keep my eyes open today


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> I done 14 hours a couple weekends ago, wasnt drunk from night before or anything just didnt want to get up.
> 
> Saying that I have asked the doc for a blood test as I am constantly tired. For exmaple yesterday I got in from work at 2.30pm and was in bed 3-7pm and then back in bed at 11pm.
> 
> I still can barley keep my eyes open today


thats shocking, seriously bad


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

craig660 , do you do any kind of training? is your job phsically demanding?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> I done 14 hours a couple weekends ago, wasnt drunk from night before or anything just didnt want to get up.
> 
> Saying that I have asked the doc for a blood test as I am constantly tired. For exmaple yesterday I got in from work at 2.30pm and was in bed 3-7pm and then back in bed at 11pm.
> 
> I still can barley keep my eyes open today


could be depression


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> I done 14 hours a couple weekends ago, wasnt drunk from night before or anything just didnt want to get up.
> 
> Saying that I have asked the doc for a blood test as I am constantly tired. For exmaple yesterday I got in from work at 2.30pm and was in bed 3-7pm and then back in bed at 11pm.
> 
> I still can barley keep my eyes open today


Have you been ill or anything recently? I can get something called post viral fatigue, there's lots of names for it, no cure and usually an infection or illness triggers it. I struggled for 3 months of last year, for one week I could hardly walk as my leg went with it. I went to the doctors and said I couldn't cope with how tired I was, what my leg had done, I felt depressed etc etc anyway she told me what it was and I was told to get naps in in the day and not to walk or exercise for more than 30 minute periods a day and I was to do this until it passed. It can take however long it decides. I wasn't sure at the time of the doctor was just trying to brush me off with rubbish so she didn't have to give me a prescription, but since a few times when I have been ill I have been like it after but never as bad as that. I had a week long migraine about 6 weeks ago and that triggered it again for me I have 2 job contracts and ive had to give one up because I depended on doing work some evenings and now I have the tendency to just fall asleep and I can't keep up! Look it up!

Sorry for hijacking with that long one!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

I couldnt do that, I suffer from broken sleep Im always wakening up at some hour due to the heat or thirst or a dream. Besides isnt too much sleep bad for you in that you wake up feeling knackered?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I normally dont but slept from 11 to 11 sat and sunday at the weekend and feel great.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> lol, its not just as simple as 'try it' - some of us have got children, jobs and a physical inability to sleep past 8 hours


I did say If your social life permit's you to do so, I know most people don't really get the chance.

As for your reply's, I'm surprised that most of you simply can't sleep that long, maybe I'm just lucky as my body and mind loves It, I don't wake up through It and I feel so energized the next day.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> .. once a week I like to just get In, eat something, take a hot bath and get Into bed at about 4pm, then I sleep straight through.


I'm guessing you don't have kids


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> I done 14 hours a couple weekends ago, wasnt drunk from night before or anything just didnt want to get up.
> 
> Saying that I have asked the doc for a blood test as I am constantly tired. For exmaple yesterday I got in from work at 2.30pm and was in bed 3-7pm and then back in bed at 11pm.
> 
> I still can barley keep my eyes open today


iron deficeincy?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I feel dirty after a long sleep


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Tbh I do around 10-12 most saturday nights, like said dreams are fcuking weird near the end, you wake up thinking wtf was all that about haha...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I need 10 hours these days. Rarely get it, but when I do I feel a lot better for it. Mental how 6 hours is enough for some people.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Most I've slept for was about 24 hours... Hadnt eaten or slept in 5 days though haha.


----------



## bonkers88 (May 9, 2012)

i work night shifts on an irregular pattern so my body clock is all over the place but only ever manage to get about 6 hours when working. on my days off i cant sleep past 8 hours even after a night out but do find that when im on a day off i get up about 7/8 in the morning and am shattered by 7/8 in the evening but if i go to bed then i will wake about 5am next day which is annoying


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> I done 14 hours a couple weekends ago, wasnt drunk from night before or anything just didnt want to get up.
> 
> Saying that I have asked the doc for a blood test as I am constantly tired. For exmaple yesterday I got in from work at 2.30pm and was in bed 3-7pm and then back in bed at 11pm.
> 
> I still can barley keep my eyes open today


chronic fatigue syndrome?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

think the maximum amount of hours i have slept for is 11 hours!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah I've done this at the weekend a few times because I am so lazy. Not 12 hours straight but waking up normally after a night's sleep, having a w*nk and feeling sleepy again lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Andy 67 said:


> I'm guessing you don't have kids


X2


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Enough time to sleep when you're dead. :001_tt2:


----------



## RAWRAB (Dec 28, 2011)

i slep for 5 hours the whole week that was last week tho sleeping was bad just coulden do it im ok now i sleep about 6 hours a night normaly


----------

